

Only for Startups: 1 year free Userlike account - timoort

To give something back to the startup community we'd like to support every startup with a free Userlike Team account.<p>Sign up on our website and write a mail to timoor@userlike.com and you'll get your Userlike live chat account for 1 year.<p>Cheers,
Timoor
======
Maximo
Nice, I'll sign up :) I see you guys are offline now. What times are you
online? Perhaps you can assist me with integrating it into my CRM

~~~
timoort
We are mostly online at CET working hours, but feel free to leave us a note
and wew get back asap. Contact my on timoor@userlike.com and I am happy to
assist you.

------
timoort
Feel free to comment on this offer :-)

------
Maximo
What do you consider a startup?

~~~
timoort
every business that is not operating longer than 3 years.

cheers Timoor

------
caffeinewriter
How long will this offer go on?

~~~
timoort
We offer this deal until end of February. Happy to welcome you if you want to
use Userlike.

